# I Just Have To Share This



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

In Greek Human is called Anthropos.

Anthropos is the animal that looks up to the sky and that is what distinguishes him from the other animals!

Enjoy!Anthropos


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Cool site
Thanks
cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Cool link, Athenaeus! 

A Frozen moon? Brr... We had a blue moon in October and November...they're starting to see quite common.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

May I recommend to you all to take a look inside of THE OLD FARMERS ALMANAC. It contains very useful astronomical information in each of the monthly calendars. Have any of you ever heard of a Full Corn Moon?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't heard of that but in THIS site they mention the Corn Moon...This is how I learned about it


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kokopuffs, when I read "Full Corn Moon" in your post, for some reason I thought of painful feet.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Mezz - I think "Full Corn Moon" is what you see if a naked person bends over to attend to his/her corns


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The FULL CORN MOON is the first full moon following the HARVEST MOON. Okay?

You'd all be surprised at the wealth of agricultural and astronomical information, as well as recipes, contained in the OLD FARMERS ALMANAC. Get a copy and see.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Cool link . I have been an astronomy buff since I was a child . Remember we are much more than we think for we are made of star dust .


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Athanaeus:

I forwarded the site to my 7-year-old grandson who is developing a great interest in astronomy.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I needed that tonight KyleW. Thanks a million! :roll:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Mike LM

I remember my grandfather showing me the stars He was the one who told me that humans look up to the sky!
I wish you to be close to your grandson soon in order you show him the Stars.
Star watching with a grandfather on your side is something that cannot be forgotten as you grow up.
I attach another site because it contains the Greek and Roman Myths that are hidding behind the names of the Stars.
Each star has it's Myth...

Myths of Stars and Constallations with photos


----------

